# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Roller blinds: Verosol v Designed Blinds

## Muttonchops

Hi all 
Does anyone have any experience with Verosol and/or Designed Blinds? 
We are looking to buy several roller blinds around our house and I can't track down the quality differences between these two brands. I'm wondering if its worth spending the extra money to go with the DB brand or stick with Verosol and save a few bucks. 
Cheers,
MC.

----------

